# India PWNS England



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 14, 2008)

You SHOULD have watched the ODI today. India totally pwned England in the match. 
See cricinfo.com for details.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope the same happens in the remaining matches


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> India totally pwned England in the match.



Yes



MetalheadGautham said:


> You SHOULD have watched the ODI today. details.



No


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 14, 2008)

I could not decide if it was LIVE or hilights.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2008)

i greatly missed the india match ...

damn the college ... they should give holiday for india matches


----------



## windchimes (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: When a Tiger comes*



Rituioo853 said:


> Two guys were walking through the jungle. All of a sudden, a tiger appears from a distance, running towards them. One of the guys takes out a pair of "Nikes" from his bag and starts to put them on. The other guy with a surprised look and exclaims, "Do you think you will run faster than the tiger with those?" His friend replies: "I don't have to out run it, I just have to run faster than you." cheap wow power leveling (World of warcraft Power Leveling):---------------------------------------------------------------------------------We offer wow power leveling and World of Warcraft Powerleveling, wow power leveling, Buy Cheap WoW Power Leveling, enjoy best service:*cheap  WoW Gold, WoW Gold, buy WoW Gold,  *



Byeee...


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 20, 2008)

from another thread here
*www.deviantart.com/download/85857903/Demotivator__No_One_Cares_by_Mikenator700.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i greatly missed the india match ...
> 
> damn the college ... they should give holiday for india matches



i greatly missed the india match ...

damn the office ... they should give holiday for india matches


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 20, 2008)

Charan said:


> i greatly missed the india match ...
> 
> damn the office ... they should give holiday for india matches



Next match is in Bengaluru on sunday.Its a day night match.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah!!! We won again.  This time by D/L method.

The statement, "India won by 17 runs" seemed kinda funny.


Chintu08 said:


> from another thread here
> *www.deviantart.com/download/85857903/Demotivator__No_One_Cares_by_Mikenator700.jpg


Actually that NO-ONE is you.

Stop the troll and get back to work. And yeah, if you don't care, then don't even care to reply unnecessarily.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 20, 2008)

Charan said:


> i greatly missed the india match ...
> 
> damn the office ... they should give holiday for india matches



luckily i don't need an off to watch the match (but i would love one though )... we have 32" LCDs dotted across the floor and cafeteria as well... 

and congrats Team India... to say the truth, i dint like Dhoni much before a few days... but now it seems like he has got a level head and is driving the team in the right path to become world champs... btw, anyway keeping track of AUS-NZ 1st test match?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually, I noticed that England had set a firm footing in this match. They were pretty aggressive on the field. Yet, I think Team India already knew about the lighting from ball one and thus, played the waiting game and towards the end of the innings (when p3 was taken) they blasted through the English bowling. That helped us win the mach. Great Captaincy there (as if everything was planned, even the fading light )


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> luckily i don't need an off to watch the match (but i would love one though )... *we have 32" LCDs dotted across the floor and cafeteria as well*...


AAGggggggggrrrrrrrr ... I hate you    j/k buddy


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 15, 2008)

Indian team's great form in test continues and England loosing their six consecutive match on this Indian tour. India chases fourth highest fourth innings total to beat England by six wickets in Chennai test thanks to a rock solid foundation by Sehwag, useful contribution by Gambhir , Yuvraj's return to form and above all A match winning century by master blaster Sachin Tendulkar.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 15, 2008)

Waht?! India won?!?! 
I didnt see the match.....


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes.. I was keeping tab on the score card... greate win considering the 2nd innings target.. 
BTW did england use negative bowling tactics?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 15, 2008)

^^Don't know if they bowled with a negative approach as didn't watch the match, but definitely they were not positive while batting, else they would have scored some more runs(run rate less than 3 when one pair manages to get a 200 run participation). Also , KPs will be repenting his ecision to declare.

4/4 wins for Dhoni in Tests. 100 % win record!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ yes KP will be cursing himself for declaring.. even I was like WTF did he declare?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2008)

It was a deserving win.
Nice to see little master scoring a magnificent century, his 41st. Then the biggest win in the subcontinent.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 15, 2008)

^^His first one in the fourth innings for winning cause and Viru is MoM


----------



## Pat (Dec 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ yes KP will be cursing himself for declaring.. even I was like WTF did he declare?



Ya well, they were already 9 down and it dint make much sense to continue considering the amount of overs they would have lost. Also, they must have wanted to have a psychological edge over India before they started batting in the second innings. I dont think what he did was wrong.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2008)

^^+1. KP is a brilliant captain and he has a brilliant side. India was just a touch better and luckier.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 16, 2008)

^^Doesn't matter how better a side is, it can't win unless it performs well as a unit. English team was unsuccessful in performing well so they lost. KP a brilliant captain? How? Failing miserably as a batsman, Anderson doesn't get to bowl his quota of ten overs in ODIs, opening bowler Harmison brought into attack on the 34th over of day V of Chennai Test. All these suggest something different.


----------



## Pat (Dec 16, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Doesn't matter how better a side is, it can't win unless it performs well as a unit. English team was unsuccessful in performing well so they lost. KP a brilliant captain? How? Failing miserably as a batsman, Anderson doesn't get to bowl his quota of ten overs in ODIs, opening bowler Harmison brought into attack on the 34th over of day V of Chennai Test. All these suggest something different.



Ok fine, he has not been performing well with the bat. 

Regarding Anderson : He is not a great bowler anyways, Harmisson/Broad are way better than him. And he had not shown any signs of being in great form with his ball in ODIs.

Regarding Harmisson: You really expect a captain to resort to the 4th best bowler in the team on Day 5 considering the conditions ? It was spinners paradise and Flintoff is the best bowler in the team, so its only obvious that he would have been tried only if others dint deliver.

Not defending KP or anything, but your arguments are very amusing


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 16, 2008)

^^
Anderson was the best bowler for England in 2008 prior to this series. And if he isn't performing well, what forced KP to keep him in playing XI .



> He is not a great bowler anyways, Harmisson/Broad are way better than him



He is not better than Harmison ? Then why was he given the ball before Harmison on last day?


----------



## Pat (Dec 16, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^
> Anderson was the best bowler for England in 2008 prior to this series. And if he isn't performing well, what forced KP to keep him in playing XI .



He was the best of the options available to him. Simple.



> He is not better than Harmison ? Then why was he given the ball before Harmison on last day?



He tends to (reverse)swing the ball a lot more than Harmisson can, thats the only reason.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 16, 2008)

^^He was the best bowler in Eng-SA series, can swing the ball more than his fellow team members and still you think he is not good.


----------



## Pat (Dec 16, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^He was the best bowler in Eng-SA series, can swing the ball more than his fellow team members and still you think he is not good.



Bowling in sub-continent and bowling elsewhere is completely different. And whats the use of swing when you cant pitch the ball in the right areas. He was the main culprit for letting Sehwag off to a wonderful start. Mind you, I am not saying he is not good. My point is simple, it was not a mistake by KP for not allowing Anderson to complete his quote in ODIs against India.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 16, 2008)

^^He wasn't allowed to complete his quota of ten overs in series again SA as well. He bowled just 18 while he could have bowled 40


----------



## Pat (Dec 16, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^He wasn't allowed to complete his quota of ten overs in series again SA as well. He bowled just 18 while he could have bowled 40



But they still won. Thats what ultimately matters. I guess we should end the discussion owing to difference of opinion. Peace.


----------

